# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Keyboard Shorcut for Paste Special in Mac doesn't work?

## UrbanEast

I tried using the keyboard shorcut for Paste Special Value in Excel 2011, making sure I had quit out of Text Expander 2 first, and what I got was a popup of a Untitled Clipped Note.  This must be a global shortcut since the same thing pops up if I enter that shortcut in other apps.

I've got OS X 10.8.6. Any idea how I make this Excel shortcut work and remove or change the global shortcut? Thanks!

----------


## JosephP

which shortcut are you talking about?

----------


## jumpstart1981

Command+Control+V is what is programmed into Excel for Mac (at least for me, I forget if I programmed that in or not).  If you want to create a new shortcut for it, open Excel, click on Tools, Customize Keyboard, and find the function that  you want.  Then press the combination of keys that you want to use.  it will tell you if it's in use or not.  then click on Add, and voila you have a new keyboard shortcut.

----------

